# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  SOS  Πνίξιμο χήνας

## kalogeros

εχθες το απογευμα το σκυλι μου ενα γκριφονακι επεζε με τις χηνες και ξαφνικα επιασε μια απο το λαιμο για καποια δευτερόλεπτα, του εδωσα μια κλωτσια αλλα η χηνα παραπάταγε. τελικα της εκανε τραγικη ζημια εχει πεσει κατω δεν μπορει να σηκωσει ουτε το σωμα ουτε το λαιμο μαλλον θα τελειωσει
γνωριζετε κατι????????????

----------


## jk21

οτι ειναι αμεση αναγκη να παει σε πτηνιατρο ειτε για επεμβαση ,ειτε για παροχη αγωγης για αποφυγη επιμολυνσης ,ακομη και να εχει παθει το ελαχιστο ,που δεν το νομιζω !!!!
αμεσα πτηνιατρος !!!!

----------


## kalogeros

ΠΗΡΑ τηλ και μου ειπε οτι αν δεν αναρρωσει σε 3 μερες .............γεια σας μετα................

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μπορεις να πας και απο κοντα να δει ο γιατρος το πουλι ή αν και να την πας αν ειναι ικανος να την κοιταξει σωστα (αν ασχολειται δηλαδη με πουλια )αλλα αν την αφησεις στην τυχη της ,τα πραγματα ειναι μαλλον ασχημα .Εστω να αγορασεις almora plus απο φαρμακεια ,να διαλυσεις ενα φακελλλακι σε ενα ποτηρι νερο και να της χορηγεις σταδιακα εντος της ημερας ,σαν παροχη ηλεκτρολυτων και ενεργειας μεσω της δεξτροζης . ή διελυσε εστω (αν και το αλμορα ειναι καλυτερο απο αυτο ) 1 κουταλια ζαχαρης σε ενα νεροποτηρο και στη μυτη απο το κουταλι αλατι και δωσε σταδιακα στο πουλι 

αν υπαρχει εξωτερικος τραυματισμος ,θελει απολυμανση με αντισηπτικο αμεσα  και αντιβιωση

----------


## sarpijk

Τις χηνες δε τις εχεις για κρεατοπαραγωγη?

----------


## geofil

Σκυλιά και πουλερικά δυστυχώς δεν πάνε μαζί.
Και δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι δύστροπο το σκυλί. Συνήθως παίζει. Ή απλά ακολουθεί το ένστικτο του.

----------


## koukoulis

Πως τα πάει η χήνα;

----------

